# Something Special Happened to Me!



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

As we were getting everything setup for the Dickinson War Memorial Tourney something very unexspected and very special happened.

V-Bottom's (Ed) daughter Danielle called and I was able to extend my thanks to her for her service. I know I don't have to tell the folks here what that means to our service folks over in the "Sand Box", but I can say for me it was something very special.

I really wish I could personally thank each and every member of our armed forces, but I know that is impossible. So I'm going to ask each of you that have loved ones in the service to extend my thanks to them.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

That made the day right there for sure Derek. We do not know when shes able to call, but we are so relieved when she does. She bought me my new computer yesterday. I think thye ole' mother board went "ka-put". Slow as H***........She has called since and the Lord willing, she be here in about 2-3 wks. Maybe she can meet ya while shes here. If she hasn't cut too much of her hair off, she will be a 160lb. 6' Blonde that ain't scared of too many folks.!!! later and thanx for the thread. Single and 25y/o !!!


----------

